

Show HN: An open source EmberJS-powered FirefoxOS for importing contacts - hardwaresofton
http://vadosware.com/2014/11/19/vcfporter-an-open-source-cross-platform-ember-app-for-importing-contacts-vcard-on-firefoxos/

======
hardwaresofton
Creator here -- was very fun to build this, though it's somewhat obviated by
the recent FF 2.0 release (it properly reads a VCF that error'd in 1.3)

Also my first foray into embedded Ember :)

